

Ask HN: Where do you go to Learn Online? - fvryan

Wikipedia is great for research and I often go to YouTube for video tutorials.  But where do you all go if you want to go more in depth and learn a new skill or subject?
======
tilt
What's the topic? Here are some resources

UC Berkeley Webcast/Courses <http://webcast.berkeley.edu/courses.php>

MIT's OpenCourseWare <http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm>

Mozilla's School of Webcraft <http://p2pu.org/en/schools/school-of-webcraft/>

Google Code University <http://code.google.com/edu/courses.html>

Khan Academy <http://www.khanacademy.org/>

Ontwik <http://ontwik.com/>

Code School <http://www.codeschool.com/>

There are also a lot of startups focusing on tutoring&co, like

<http://www.skillshare.com/>

<http://edufire.com/>

<http://www.tutorspree.com/>

<http://www.udemy.com/>

~~~
fvryan
awesome, thanks tilt! Just curious where fellow hackers go to learn across the
spectrum :)

~~~
tilt
Far from being hacker myself, let's hear more from some serious ones

------
JayNeely
Definitely depends on the topic. Typically I search for a forum dedicated to
the subject. The forum's search will be great for finding generations of
people asking how to do the same things you're now wondering about. And forums
provide a living knowledge base rather than a static one.

~~~
fvryan
Ya I def like this idea, but hate when I stumble on an old/dead topic with
contributors long gone. So follow on questions can take forever

------
jeggers5
I generally just use Google whenever I want _anything_. That way I just get
pointed in the direction of the best resources.

@tilt has the best list, though. Update your question to be more specific
please so we can answer better :)

~~~
fvryan
Ya I typically use Google as well to find tutorials. But how do you know you
are finding the best resources on Google?

~~~
jeggers5
I don't! That's the problem, but I would generally ask on Twitter if I want
something that's good quality, or one of the many Stack Exchange Sites.

------
mtimur
If you are willing to pay, then <http://www.pluralsight-training.net/> is the
great choice for learning Microsoft technologies.

------
nishantpant
<http://safaribooksonline.com> rocks. Thousands of books in pdf format for you
to read. I am lucky that my company provides free annual access to it though.

-Nick Be local anywhere! -<http://loqly.me> Get our free iPhone app - <http://bit.ly/e5u4jv>

------
salman89
My school has license agreements with lynda.com.. Pretty good in depth video
tutorials

